# My HT Setup...advice appreciated



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

New to the online forum, but from what I've read there is a lot I need to learn!

Anyway, I wanted to list my current setup, and see if there are any problems since I got new fronts. 

*Receiver:* Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH.... I feel like this is a solid receiver.
*Center:* JBL Northridge EC35... seems nice, big.
*Surrounds:* JBL Northridge E20... 2 rear and 2 rear centers for 7.1
*Main Subwoofer in rear of room:* 15" Adire Audio Brahma which is currently in the process of getting a new box thanks to the help of the great people on this forum. This is powered by a Nady Audio XA-900 amp, and plugged into the main subwoofer output spot on the receiver. 

*Fronts:* Just purchased new Paradigm Monitor 7's.... Best speakers I've owned. I upgraded from some DIY speaker towers I made. Since these DIY speaker towers had little bass, I used a subwoofer in the front also.

*Front Subwoofer:* Velodyne VRP-1200. So I had my towers running to this subwoofer, then the subwoofer to the Front speaker spot on the receiver. 

And that is where I'm wondering. Now that I upgraded to the paradigm fronts, do I need the subwoofer in the front? Am I sacrificing anything with this hooked up this way? I can't bi-wire with the paradigms going to the subwoofer first, which may not be a big deal since I don't know if bi-wiring makes a difference. 

Do my speakers match ok with the new Paradigms... mainly the center? 

Looking forward to hearing some feedback. 

Thanks in advance.

I will try to post some pictures.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Pics... having trouble uploading the pics of the new paradigms and velodyne, but I'm sure you guys can picture what they look like.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I've heard the new 7's and I don't think you'd need a sub in the front. Hopefully someone else can give you some better advice about bi-wiring, but from what I gather, the only benefit you'll get is cleaner sound at higher levels....better performance for you highs and lows. I have my 9's (v.4)bi-wired, but I can't turn 'em up to a reference level because of my living accommodations.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Bi-Wiring is of dubious benefit compared to just using a thicker speaker wire.

You should look to purchase a matching center channel from Paradigm for the best timbre match with your fronts.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Am I losing anything by having my fronts go through the front subwoofer? Clarity or Power or anything? I want to benefit fully from the paradigms since they are the best speakers I own. I would hate to be losing something from hooking up this front subwoofer that I probably don't need anymore. That's my main concern. 

Also I might get a matching paradigm center in the future, but not yet with my current funds. 

Thanks guys, keep the feedback coming!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're talking about using the speaker level inputs on your subs as opposed to using the line level inputs and running the speakers separately, there are all sorts of theoretical weak links in that chain depending on how well designed the subwoofer is. Realistically, there probably isn't an audible difference, but I'd just get an RCA Y-cable and split the sub output from your AVR a la a more typical HT setup. Monoprice is your friend for that y-cable.


----------

